

Hailo says Uber blocked potential investors - AndrewDucker
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29740296

======
thebyrd
Obviously... most VC firms don't invest in competitors because it would be a
conflict of interest.

~~~
berelig
>He added: "In raising that massive [funding] round, any investor who wanted
to even look at Uber's books to decide whether they wanted to make an
investment had to sign an agreement which specifically named us, as well as
Lyft, and restricting them from having any ability to even talk to us for at
least a year.

I'm not very familiar with venture capitalism. This reads to me as if
prospective investors wanted to gauge Uber's finances by looking at their
books but were forced to sign the agreement first. Is this not the case?

